# Tips on teaching new puppy her name



## SarahandRosa (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi

Recently got our puppy called Rosa. Would love to hear some tips on how to teach her to know her name.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Call her name, give her a treat and repeat. Pretty soon she will be looking at you whenever you say her name.

Never use the name to tell them off and don't use it to nag, just once to get their attention


----------



## SarahandRosa (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks. Any particular treat you would suggest?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It really depends on the pup, many in the house will work happily for just bits of their normal kibble leaving higher value rewards for more distracting environments. For young pups you want treats which will be easy on their tums so things like tiny bits of chicken can work nicely.

Cheese and hot dog again in tiny amounts can go down very well for training too but just introduce carefully to avoid overloading puppy tummies


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

.... and remember her daily food allowance includes treats so reduce her meals accordingly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If your pup is very young I would not use anything other than a bit of her normal puppy food - otherwise it is possible that she will learn that there is far tastier food available than her puppy kibble!
Little bits of chopped up apple worked well for mine - but tiny amounts when they are tiny...
Sometimes the reward can be just a gently play with her fav toy - Dot is not really bothered about food, she would much rather have a game... Kiki on the other hand frequently eats her own body weight when training


----------

